# FS Tibor Everglades in Black or Gold



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's Right, You pick the color in either Black or Gold. Either is currently mounted on a custom two piece 9' 8w. Both have made only one trip to Islamarada and fished for 4 days and have been in the Neopreme Reel cover since their maden outing. Condition would be "As New". 

I don't know the fee that Ted charges to change the owners name on the nameplate, but I think it is very reasonable. 

With Rod $800.00

Without Rod $550.00


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo said:


> .
> 
> I don't know the fee that Ted charges to change the owners name on the nameplate, but I think it is very reasonable.


$21 for the replacement plate, don't know if that included the engraving but that can be done cheap locally.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, curtis,
i'll be in key west next week. give me some clues 'bout the fishing in islamorada and surroundings. 
btw, don't forget about thursday. i'll give you a call tonight. thanks.

jack


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

would you be willing to take $500.00 cash for the set up.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

REDFISH101 said:


> would you be willing to take $500.00 cash for the set up.


*Thanks for the offer, and*

*I will work with you, but not $300.00 worth or work. Think about it and lets talk, But Please check the suggested retail on a Tibor Everglades......without a rod. *

*Again, Thanks for the offer. *


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok well its a starting offer.I have just a little over 600 to spend at the time.pm me with what you will take.I also have a 1980's 6 hp johnson motor to trade with the cash if interested.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

10-4.

PM Sent.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

another pm sent...also was wanting to know if the reel handle is on the left side or right side?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Gold w/rod is --- Sold Pending delivery.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Gold Everglades with a Beautiful Custom 8wt is *Sold*.

We met up in the Perdido Publix Parking lot, and done some fly casting in an open section of parking lot. While we were goofing off there was a shopper leaving Publix and stopped to watch, he told us he fly fished as well, and spoke of my double haul, and I bombed a tight loop and shot a 100 feet and some backing. I love that stuff. 

People that fish are cool, and if someone really knows the thrill of fishing and loves it, they completely understand fly casting in the parking lot at Publix as if it were completely normal. 

Kevin it was a pleasure to meet you and I look forward seeing you on the water, or in the Publix Parking lot either one.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

shoulda called me curtis...i'da loved to see that!...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I show shouldof, Mike. 

I think of you and Dale everytime I drive over that bridge, and I did tonight as well. I don't know how much entertainment we would have been but I enjoyed it. Mike.... You and I have a "on the water" session we are supposed to have, and we need to stop putting it off and get to it.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i remember curtis...can we make this happen next spring though? i'll be thawed out by then...hope you get them sold and sorry for the sidetrack..

Merry Christmas!

mikendale


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike Kirkland - Don't you ever apoligize to me. The way I see it You and Dale are far more important than any reel. 

This spring it will be. 

Merry Christmas to You and Dale.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks curtis, it was a pleasure meeting you last night and to see you throw 100ft was awesome:notworthy:.Im looking forward to this spring maybe we can meet up and do some fly fishing.


----------

